
Google Offers "Latitude" To Track People - nickb
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/02/04/earlyshow/leisure/gamesgadgetsgizmos/main4774320.shtml?tag=topHome;topStories
======
bdfh42
nickb is great at bringing in the news links but I for one could have dome
without yet another Latitude post today.

